# No adapters bound to TCP/IP and enabled for DHCP



## pnagireddy (May 10, 2005)

Hi I have a T22 IBM Thinkpad. I just reinstalled the operating system windows 2000 with formatting. and then installed the SP4 for Win2000Pro.
After that When I try to to ipconfig and ipconfig/Release and renew, I am getting an error saying that "No adapters bound to TCP/IP and enabled for DHCP". Can you please direct me what to do?

Thanks
Prabhakar


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the Ethernet adapter enabled on the laptop. Check the device manager to see if is enabled or if there are any conflicts.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

Is the TCP/IP protocol installed?

Is it set to automatically receive IP address or static ip address?
have you tried assigning a fixed IP address to see if another pc can ping & vice-versa?

Do you have a DHCP server on the network? Has the ip address lease expired?
Or is the range used up?

As Crazijoe says, check device manager

Try uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it for the network card

Tried rebooting the PC? sometimes after changing IP settings , win 2K requires a reboot!


----------



## pnagireddy (May 10, 2005)

Can you tell me what to do step by step to enable the TCP/IP Protocol, and yes it ti set to automatic for ip address.
and I tried to uninstall the network adaptor and install it, There is some thing called unknown device under the networkd adaptor and it is not allowing me to uninstall that. and when I tried to install some other adaptor it says the configuration needed to be changed manually.

1. Which Adaptor I have to choose when I try to install this network adaptor? there is lot of different types of adaptors available. Which is suitable for T22?

Thanks in advance
Prabhakar


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

pnagireddy said:


> and I tried to uninstall the network adaptor and install it, There is some thing called unknown device under the networkd adaptor and it is not allowing me to uninstall that. and when I tried to install some other adaptor it says the configuration needed to be changed manually.


This would indicate to me that the drivers are not istalled for the device. Whatever Ethernet adapter you use will need device drivers for it. Is this an internal ethernet port on the laptop or are you using a PCMCIA card?


----------



## pnagireddy (May 10, 2005)

Hi Thanks for the response..

Can you guide me what to do the next step on this issue?I was suing the ethernet port which came with thinkpad. I am not sure what it is? is there anyway I can find out that?

Do you want me to reinstall the Windows 2000 with SP4? and then install the drivers for Ethernet? If yes Which ethernet driver I should be selecting when I do the network adaptor installation?

Thanks
Prabhakar


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Did your laptop come with a recovery CD or a drivers disk?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Load the NIC drivers. They should have come with the laptop.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

drivers are here:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-57669

Scroll down to Network and select the correct device in your model - there were different versions of the T22 made, so you need to know physically which one you have. 

Section 5 here will help: 
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4YQP53

regardz a tous

Maq


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a thought, but also of course being an onboard NIC - it could be completely goosed -- do you have a PCMCIA ethernet card you can try?

If it is useless, it means getting a PCMCIA or USB one if you don't want a mobo change :-(

just thinking out loud .............. :1angel:


----------

